# Hi,need help (Pulled in and won't come out)



## Gregory1979 (Apr 15, 2017)

My baby russian,I think has died,he pulled himself inside his shell 2 days ago and hasn't moved since,I'm desperately hoping he going to start moving,been doing a lot of reading on the forum and people say if dead his head and limbs should be out if dead,it realy does look like he went for asleep but just didn't wake up,he's 2 n I love him to bits,realy need to knw what happened to him


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Apr 15, 2017)

Have you tried putting him in a tub of shallow warm water to see if you get a response? Make sure the water is below the nostril line so there is no chance of drowning him. What temperature is his enclosure? Too cold or hot can lead to inactivity.


----------



## Gregory1979 (Apr 15, 2017)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Have you tried putting him in a tub of shallow warm water to see if you get a response? Make sure the water is below the nostril line so there is no chance of drowning him. What temperature is his enclosure? Too cold or hot can lead to inactivity.


Hi Sarah thanks for reply yes I've tried water no response and no bubbles


SarahChelonoidis said:


> Have you tried putting him in a tub of shallow warm water to see if you get a response? Make sure the water is below the nostril line so there is no chance of drowning him. What temperature is his enclosure? Too cold or hot can lead to inactivity.


hi Sarah my mum has had 3 weeks while on holiday,she said he was having a great time,he had a small cut on the side of his mouth he done when he was realy young with a little bit is straw I thnk it would clear then reappear then clear took him to the vet not a specialist tho he said no infection will heal,anyway while on holiday mum took him dwn for vet to look again ,again he said,clean no infection and gave iodine,but tested his stools and found 2kind of worms and said come in 2weeks if not cleared he'll take action,this was 5days ago,on the day my mum texted to say I to hurry back he realy not well she put a stronger bulb in thinking will be better,now I'm not sure if she hurt him,she said at one point she checked it was100 degrees centigrade .and turned off,she said she had only had it in his enclosure a few hours


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Apr 15, 2017)

Are you sure it was 100C and not 100F? 100C would easily kill a tortoise (or you), but 100F would be perfectly fine assuming it had a space to move away from the bulb.


----------



## Gregory1979 (Apr 16, 2017)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Are you sure it was 100C and not 100F? 100C would easily kill a tortoise (or you), but 100F would be perfectly fine assuming it had a space to move away from the bulb.


Il double check with her today when I see her,I havnt buried him yet till I was 100% sure,I put him in warm water yesterday to check for bubbles but nothing,one minute he fine next he's gone,thank you so much for taking the time to reply


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 16, 2017)

That's too bad, Gregory. I'm sorry your tortoise died. It sounds like the temperature under the new bulb was just too hot for him.


----------

